# No option to send gift to friends



## Lee1373 (Apr 11, 2020)

I've done everything from visiting friends to restarting my switch and I'm still not getting the option to send friends gifts or letters.  Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## meo (Apr 11, 2020)

Did you best friend them in your nook phone and did they accept the request?


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 11, 2020)

melsi said:


> Did you best friend them in your nook phone and did they accept the request?




You don't need to be best friends. It works also if you are just friends.


----------



## meo (Apr 11, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> You don't need to be best friends. It works also if you are just friends.


Hm, pretty sure it didn't show up for me till my friends and I friended through the nook phone not just the switch friend's list. So, if it hasn't been working for OP then it wouldn't hurt to try if they haven't done that yet.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 11, 2020)

melsi said:


> Hm, pretty sure it didn't show up for me till my friends and I friended through the nook phone not just the switch friend's list. So, if it hasn't been working for OP then it wouldn't hurt to try if they haven't done that yet.



For me, all my friends from my Switch list that I met in game (and also the ones I met in a town that wasn't mine or theirs) have been added in my friends list on my Nook Phone and I can send letters to them


----------



## Glake (Apr 11, 2020)

Once you meet them in game, they will show on both your nook phone friends-list, as well as an option to send them letters.


----------



## Lee1373 (Apr 11, 2020)

melsi said:


> Did you best friend them in your nook phone and did they accept the request?


I don't even get that option on my nook phone. The little box that says "best friends" isn't there.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Glake said:


> Once you meet them in game, they will show on both your nook phone friends-list, as well as an option to send them letters.



Tried that. We've been to each other's islands already.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 11, 2020)

Did you meet them through Internet or by local wireless ?


----------



## meo (Apr 11, 2020)

Lee1373 said:


> I don't even get that option on my nook phone. The little box that says "best friends" isn't there.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> ...


So when you go to a friend when you're visiting and you press A on their name, do you not get an option to send a friend request? Also what about your friends, can they send it to you?

Oh nvm you don't have the friend app whatsoever is what you're saying. That's weird.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

When you go to their town are you choosing "search for friend" or are you guys using dodo code or something?
I'm reading you need to select search for friend when you visit and that should unlock the app.


----------



## Lee1373 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ah! That did it! It unlocked the app and i visited again with the app already unlocked and now i can send letters and gifts.  Thank you! I was going crazy! Lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

Thank you guys for all your help! It's working,  I'm so happy i could cry lol


----------

